
What's Next for R? - carlosgg
https://qz.com/1661487/hadley-wickham-on-the-future-of-r-python-and-the-tidyverse/
======
amrrs
Previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20725741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20725741)

~~~
gus_massa
The idea is to link to the previous post when it had "significant attention"
whatever than means (something like at least 20 upvotes or comments?). More
details in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

